# My Mother passed away



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

My Mother died November 24, 2015. Worst day of my life. I will miss her deeply. I'm an only child and now I'm all alone. :crying:


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

very sorry to hear that.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Sorry bud. Got cousins? I have one cousin left. The others have died pretty young.


----------



## wildmustangshadowfax (Nov 27, 2015)

So sorry for your loss. If you need someone to talk to, feel free to message me.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

scarpia said:


> Sorry bud. Got cousins? I have one cousin left. The others have died pretty young.


Yes. I have several cousins. I'm only close with one. My Aunt (Mom's sister) and him have been a BIG help in planning her funeral and so forth. I have some cousins that have died too. Most of my relatives are getting older now.


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

I'm so damn sorry to hear that, man. 
If you need to talk something out, you know you can do it here, the people will listen and understand.

Αναπαύσου εν ειρήνη


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Hi Cletis. I'm sorry about your Mother. My father recently passed away. I understand some of what you're feeling and going through.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

I'm so sorry about your loss


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

Sorry.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

**** man. I'm so sorry to hear that. I can't even imagine what it feels like. Hope you can mourn her departure in a healthy way.


----------



## andy0128 (Dec 19, 2003)

condolences


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Wow - I am so sorry for your loss, man.
It took me six weeks to completely process losing my father. I was on autopilot.

I hope the next few weeks will bring pleasant memories and things you didn't know about your mother.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> Wow - I am so sorry for your loss, man.
> It took me six weeks to completely process losing my father. I was on autopilot.
> 
> I hope the next few weeks will bring pleasant memories and things you didn't know about your mother.


Yes, I lost my dad years back. Dad's are great but Mom's are extra special. I think losing your Mom is much worse.

I hope the awful memories of her last night in the ICU at the hospital will fade and be replaced by the good memories of the times we shared.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Omg, so sorry bro. I have absolutely no idea what I would do if my mom died. I will pray for you, hang in there. :hug


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Kevin001 said:


> Omg, so sorry bro. I have absolutely no idea what I would do if my mom died. I will pray for you, hang in there. :hug


Thanks for all the support in this thread. I'm going to need my SAS buddies in the days ahead.


----------



## JustALonelyHeart (Nov 20, 2015)

I'm very sorry for your loss.Losing my father this year and with mom trying to commit suicide two weeks ago(not because of my father's passing, she has no idea he's gone, long story) I know how painful it is.Just know she always loved you and will watch over you from wherever she may be.


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

I'm so sorry to hear that you lost your mum recently, my thoughts are with you at this sad time


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

😢


----------



## SilentRobot (Jun 30, 2015)

I am profoundly sorry to hear such tragic news. My thoughts go out to your loved ones and yourself.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

:hug


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks, guys. It's a rough time but I'll get through it. She was so tough and such a fighter through all her difficulties so I should honor her by trying to do the same.


----------



## gumballhead (Jun 8, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear that. I'm an only child too, and I don't know what I will do without my Mom when that time comes.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Been through that before, It's a terrible time.

Keep up that attitude. :smile2:


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Sorry to hear this -- that's awful.



Cletis said:


> She was so tough and such a fighter through all her difficulties so I should honor her by trying to do the same.


Wish you the best with this.
Take care.


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

So very sorry for your loss, Cletis. I'm here if you ever need to talk. :squeeze


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Very sorry to hear it Cletis - and you're right, Mum's are special.


----------



## SA go0n (Mar 5, 2014)

Sorry for your loss. My mom passed about a year ago. You're not alone.


----------



## HannahG (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear that.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

SA go0n said:


> My mom passed about a year ago. You're not alone.


How are you dealing with that?


----------



## SA go0n (Mar 5, 2014)

Cletis said:


> How are you dealing with that?


Okay I guess. Days like Easter, Mothers Day, her birthday were harder than others. Christmas last year was the last time I saw her, so that might be a bit somber. There's no playbook for something like this, you just live your life.


----------

